# Maths tutor



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Considering getting a maths tutor for my daughter who starts secondary school next month.

Can anyone recommend a tutor?


----------



## gyanjourney (Sep 2, 2011)

myprivatetutor(dot)ae portal has some good tutors. I used to tutor for finance related subjects and the portal provides a good platform. Besides you can also post an ad on dubizzle/gnads4u(dot)com and ask the tutor to give 1 demo class(at agreed nominal cost) before you engage him/her full time. Thats the procedure I used to follow.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I know of someone who'd be interested if you wish to pm me


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

gyanjourney said:


> myprivatetutor(dot)ae portal has some good tutors. I used to tutor for finance related subjects and the portal provides a good platform. Besides you can also post an ad on dubizzle/gnads4u(dot)com and ask the tutor to give 1 demo class(at agreed nominal cost) before you engage him/her full time. Thats the procedure I used to follow.


Thanks. Will take a look.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> I know of someone who'd be interested if you wish to pm me


PM sent


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

furryboots said:


> PM sent


PM replied ;-)


----------



## gyanjourney (Sep 2, 2011)

furryboots said:


> PM sent


Did you find the math tutor?


----------



## pmoon22k (May 25, 2011)

Do any one knows, How much a tutor to a third grader will cost in Dubai?


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's usually against their contracts, but if you ask your daughter's maths teacher (when she starts at her new school), they may agree to give her extra tuition at your home. I've known quite a few teachers that do that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look on dubizzle. I have a friend who does tutoring in her home as well as goes to individuals (within sharjah) and she advertises there. She is in sharjah and only comes to Dubai to tutor a local families children. Probly cant afford what she would charge to get her to fight the dubai/sharjah traffic  Sure there are other tutors there though. For individuals who do not have a native english speaking passport, in uae, doesnt matter how long they have taught in other expat schools (she taught in hong kong for 10+ years), the schools that are 'expat' schools just wont hire them. So she, as well as others in her situation, tutor. For her regular students who come to her, she gets 40 dirhams an hour on average.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a Swiss work colleague who speaks pretty good English, but wants to study a UK degree and therefore wants tutoring from a good quality English tutor.

Can anyone point me in the right direction or know anyone?

Thanks


----------

